# Laptop battery reset?



## lambogalardo (Apr 16, 2008)

hey all
i have an old dell inspiron 7500 i got from a friend of mine. the battery has always says it is 8% charged, but it wont boot if it is not plugged into the wall. does anyone kno if the battery can b reset, or do i need to buy a new one? thanks.


----------



## anothEr (Apr 16, 2008)

Charge the battery over night. If it does not hold a charge then you will need to replace the battery. Remember to recycle your battery.


----------



## lambogalardo (Apr 16, 2008)

i have had the battery charging for about a month now. i guess i will have to buy a new one. i was really hoping to save the 40 bux


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Apr 16, 2008)

Usually if you run on A/C power all the time without draining the battery, the battery will slowly die.

Just buy a new one and be sure to use it off battery every once and a while.


----------

